# Another ol' toy



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Gonna pick up another 8n Tuesday got a good deal on it.
She's got a front end loader and not the jungle gym type, gittin antsy about
it but the owner is goin deer huntin this weekend and I have a machine to move
and new shop doors to make so I'll have to be patient .........


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good luck Clifford!


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks T...............


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Clifford B. said:


> Gonna pick up another 8n Tuesday got a good deal on it.
> She's got a front end loader and not the jungle gym type, gittin antsy about it but the owner is goin deer huntin this weekend and I have a machine to move and new shop doors to make so I'll have to be patient .........


A little TLC and air in the wheel and a hood and a dash panel and a ... 

It will be great again.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Looks like an outstanding project. The modern style FEL is a definite plus.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Well I brought her home today the po had tried to split it with the FEL still attached and left it that way when he realized it wouldn't work, I didn't catch that till I got home and I'm hopin the input shaft fer the trans aint bent or the trans case cracked.
I also found on the way home when I stopped due to vapor lock on my truck that is has a Hupp aux. trans that I really hope isn't damaged.
Still fer five bills I have an FEL rear wheel weights a restorable tractor
and time to restore it as finances permit, I'll pull the FEL off and put it on my other 8n while I do this one..........................


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Got on it today after my physical therapy appointment, bolted the engine block back up to the trans and what was left of the oil pan front end mount
assembly the left side was broken by the PO trying to drop the engine.
On a better note the hupp will shift and I'll take it as a good sign.
Now to get the bucket raised up and roll it off the trailer, this gittin old crap sure makes thing go slow anymore .........


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

The new gal is on the ground now !
Got numbers off of the loader frame the maker I.D. is faded out
TSLF 4559 anyone got an idea who made it ??
Also got the engine block numbers 8N485586
can anyone tell me the year model ? it is a side mount distributor ........


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Welp it's been 8 months since I brought my new toy home and as usual life got in the way of playin with it.
So fer the last few weeks I finally been gittin after it, removed the FEL and tore it all down had new hydraulic hoses made
and did minor prep work before paintin it up, not a show car paint job but it looks great at ten foot, goodnuff fer a tractor.
Repaired the bent badly rear receiver mounts now making spacer blocks so they don't git bent to rat shit again.
gotta remove and drill the front end to bolt in the front receiver mounts, put the new front tires on cuz the skinny
19 inch ag tires won't steer worth a crap with the FEL's weight the 16"x 6.00" 8 ply balloon tires should handle it better.
Still kickin around the Idea of puttin the newer steering box on it since I'll be close to it already on this adventure
and the old 4 bolt one is purty sloppy any ways here are some pics.........................


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

Looking great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

A blind man would be glad to see it. Seriously though, good work! Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Well at last Ol' Betsy is now complete and ready to work with her new loader, along with new paint on the
underside , I'll paint the tin later on.
Here are pics of the endeavor in random order .....................................................................








































































































pic down loads are maxxed on this post, I will start another ...........


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You sure are a handsome fella, you look a lot like me, maybe we're related 😁😁









Your tractor looks great! It is always amazing what a little paint and TLC will do for a machine.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Round two the rest of the pics................. 


















































































Projects will be much easier around the place now, I got spoilt havin my lil' bro's kubota with an FEL when I needed it
and now I have my own as he took it to his new place and I no longer store it for him .................


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

bontai Joe said:


> You sure are a handsome fella, you look a lot like me, maybe we're related 😁😁
> View attachment 73623
> 
> 
> Your tractor looks great! It is always amazing what a little paint and TLC will do for a machine.


Thanks Joe, I guess old fat and hairy is handsome at least to the ol' lady thinks so ...............


----------

